# Viega Pex



## Reinhard (Sep 15, 2009)

Any of you that happen to use this brand of PEX must know they have changed the fittings. Now they come with the ring on the fitting. What do you think of these new viega ring fittings? I hate them, not sure why they changed them. I have not heard a thing about Viega rings failing. Only Watts years ago.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Everything about that product is *way too expensive.*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Everything about that product is *way too expensive.*



Its all I use here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Top shelf stuff. Very high quality but very pricey.


----------

